# An injured Malt needs a foster home



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found this on FB. 
If I were closer,I'd do it in a heartbeat!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...132682466.9240.105482992815780&type=1&theater


Hello everybody. I posted an update on Penny Lane on my Flickr page: Flickr: Eldad Hagar (Please support Hope For Paws)'s Photostream
Penny Lane is now looking for a foster home here in the Los Angeles area... a quiet place where her pelvis and leg can heal. If you can help, please let me know. 
In a couple of hours I will also post on Flickr another amazing rescue we did over the weekend using a very special new trick.
Tomorrow morning - a new rescue video on my channel: Eldad Hagar - Hope For Paws - YouTube - the first to be filmed in night vision mode!!! (please visit the channel, subscribe, and you'll be notified every time a new video is out). Thanks


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*
*

*Penny Lane - Hit by car, rescued from the shelter, and now at the hospital. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!*

*Penny Lane - Hit by car, rescued from the shelter, and now at the hospital.*

Poor little Penny Lane was spotted at the shelter by my dear friend Lisa Arturo. She called me right away, and I asked her to rush Penny to the hospital. 
Penny Lane was in shock from the pain, and she was treated right away by Dr. Erin Wilson.
As you can see, her femur is broken, and it's harder to see, but her pelvis is broken too.
The surgery went really well, and she is now recovering.
Penny Lane needs a quiet foster home where she can rest and heal. I would have taken her to my place, but I know she will want to play with our pack, and that's just not good for her at the moment.
If you can help (in the Los Angeles area), please let me know.
Thanks 
Eldad
p.s. You can see a photo update right next to this photo.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh bless her heart! I hope someone can help her.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would so take her in as well. I sure hope this gets around to others here in our group, plus on FB!!! I hope she heals up and get a well deserving home


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Gee** That Little face.*
*I Pray A Home is found. What great work you do. Bless you!!!*
*I DOnt know how you do all this But so glad to know someone like you who does all this. Nickee**


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Eldad's flicker page, updated piccie of Penny

Penny Lane - recovering (and got a bath yesterday) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish I could, but two small kids ands lots of animals is too much for her.


----------

